# Canadian Health Service



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, my husband is convinced that if we were to move to Canada (Toronto) that he would be eligible for health care but believes that he would have to pay for his medicines. He has quite a few tablets with all his health issues. I understood from what I have read that he would only have to pay $100 a year towards his medicines. He is nearly 70


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Hi, my husband is convinced that if we were to move to Canada (Toronto) that he would be eligible for health care but believes that he would have to pay for his medicines. He has quite a few tablets with all his health issues. I understood from what I have read that he would only have to pay $100 a year towards his medicines. He is nearly 70


Without getting into the issue of visas, the rule in Ontario for seniors (over 65) is that drugs are fully covered subject to a $100 per annum deductible. All other medical costs such as doctor visits, hospitalization are paid by the Province.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

*Medicals*



Auld Yin said:


> Without getting into the issue of visas, the rule in Ontario for seniors (over 65) is that drugs are fully covered subject to a $100 per annum deductible. All other medical costs such as doctor visits, hospitalization are paid by the Province.


Thanks for that - much appreciated that you could confirm what I had already researched. But now, he is saying that if we were sponsored and he had to go for his medical because he has arthritis, high blood pressure, angina and diabities they would consider that he was too much of a liability on the CHS for us to emigrate there! :juggle:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Thanks for that - much appreciated that you could confirm what I had already researched. But now, he is saying that if we were sponsored and he had to go for his medical because he has arthritis, high blood pressure, angina and diabities they would consider that he was too much of a liability on the CHS for us to emigrate there! :juggle:


He certainly may be refused admission if it's considered he would be an excessive drain on medical costs.


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> He certainly may be refused admission if it's considered he would be an excessive drain on medical costs.


I am also trying to get medical cover for my husband who has a pre exsisting illness. I am now at my wits end, for 5 days I have been turned down from insurance companies. If you find one (canadian company) for your husband please let me know, as I am about to give up hope


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joannesykes0047 said:


> I am also trying to get medical cover for my husband who has a pre exsisting illness. I am now at my wits end, for 5 days I have been turned down from insurance companies. If you find one (canadian company) for your husband please let me know, as I am about to give up hope


Joannes I'm somewhat confused. Reading your previous posts you're a Canadian citizen and want to return here with your husband and children. Looking for/finding private insurance for your husband will not allow him to live here. If it's just travel insurance for say, a six month visitor period, then okay. There is an American company I'm aware of that might provide coverage for him, but if his pre-existing condition is serious it"s unlikely a Canadian insurer will help you.


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Joannes I'm somewhat confused. Reading your previous posts you're a Canadian citizen and want to return here with your husband and children. Looking for/finding private insurance for your husband will not allow him to live here. If it's just travel insurance for say, a six month visitor period, then okay. There is an American company I'm aware of that might provide coverage for him, but if his pre-existing condition is serious it"s unlikely a Canadian insurer will help you.


I still have to have my husband apply but the condition is not critical but it does require jags every month. I have been over in scotland since I was 2, and I am trying to move my family over.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Auld Yin, your so helpful with your replies, last thing! If we applied for sponsorship and my husband was refused, would my daughter still be able to sponsor me at a later date (subject to health!)?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joannesykes0047 said:


> I still have to have my husband apply but the condition is not critical but it does require jags every month. I have been over in scotland since I was 2, and I am trying to move my family over.


I understand but my point is that if he applies and is accepted you will not require private health insurance. He will receive full benefit of Canada's universal health system. Just in the event you're not aware, unlike the UK, private medical care is not allowed in Canada.


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I understand but my point is that if he applies and is accepted you will not require private health insurance. He will receive full benefit of Canada's universal health system. Just in the event you're not aware, unlike the UK, private medical care is not allowed in Canada.[/QU
> 
> That was a realy good post, I didn't realise that. I have been trying to research it, but I was having diffuculty finding out what I neede to know. You've been great
> 
> Jo


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I understand but my point is that if he applies and is accepted you will not require private health insurance. He will receive full benefit of Canada's universal health system. Just in the event you're not aware, unlike the UK, private medical care is not allowed in Canada.


I'm a bit confused by this - don't employers have insurance for their staff? What do they have that for if not medical insurance?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> I'm a bit confused by this - don't employers have insurance for their staff? What do they have that for if not medical insurance?


If you think of the Canadian Health System as the NHS, it works somewhat similar insofar as all doctor's visits, medical tests and hospitalization are covered. Some employers, and I emphasize *some*, as an employee benefit, provide some additional coverages such as dental, drugs, chiropractic, eyeware, etc, etc. These additionals are not provided by all employers although they can be bought from insurance companies.
I hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I understand but my point is that if he applies and is accepted you will not require private health insurance. He will receive full benefit of Canada's universal health system. Just in the event you're not aware, unlike the UK, private medical care is not allowed in Canada.


sorry ignore this one you have already answered it but I couldn't find it!!!!

You say that Canada does not have a private health system but, what about the insurances that are paid by employers - what is that for?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> sorry ignore this one you have already answered it but I couldn't find it!!!!
> 
> You say that Canada does not have a private health system but, what about the insurances that are paid by employers - what is that for?


Now I'm confused as to what you've read, LOL. My post above discussed the insurance provided by employers. To put it into perspective. If someone requires a heart operation or cancer surgery they cannot go to a private hospital in Canada, have it done and pay for it out of their own pocket.


----------

